# Custom 75g nearly completed - suggestions please!



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

My custom 75 gallon is nearly completed. I think it still looks a little bit bare, does anyone else? I'm really looking for suggestions on how to fill it up with plants a little more (especially along the top). Could I add more broms without crowding the others?

Full shot:









Left side:









Right side:


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Aaron,
Looks great! Especially the ground cover and pond area. I don't see why you couldn't add more broms to the top, it seems those 12x12xx18 exo-terras always are packed full of them. So a few more shouldn't crowd them too much.
Eric


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

it looks amazing. I almost think it has enough broms. What is the ground cover just moss. The background could use some creepers. I second the pond it looks great and very very natural.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, great plant selection.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

topherlove said:


> it looks amazing. I almost think it has enough broms. What is the ground cover just moss. The background could use some creepers. I second the pond it looks great and very very natural.


I did put some creeping fig in a couple spots along the back, so hopefully it will eventually creep up into view. I can't grow moss to save my life - so I use sellaginella, baby tears and strawberry begonia. The "duckweed" I have in the pond is actually not duckweed - I'm not sure what it actually is, but it grows on anything moist, so I use it like a moss for ground cover as well.


Thanks for the compliments everyone - they are much appreciated. But really, don't be afraid to point out any faults, I'll really appreciate criticism even more.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I think it looks great now. Dont overfill it. If you do it'll lose that neat look and you'll have a hard time seeing any frogs. It'll grow in over time.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Do have any idea who's going to call this lovely tank home?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wow i really like it! i agree about the pond, very cool and natural. i dont think you should add anything else though. looks great the way it is!

you could try putting a small guzmania in a back corner or something maybe?

i still think it doesnt need it though  8)


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

The top cries out for tillandsias! They should love the relatively drier, warmer, brighter upper zone.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet looking viv! I wish I had room for a viv that large!


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

If I were you, I'd put some small tillasandia up there, (A couple groups of T. ionantha would work great) as long as they wouldn't be soaking. Otherwise I would put more broms, or creepers


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just let it sit back and grow! In 6 months, that tank will be overgrown, so I really don't recomend adding anything else. Also, in a year or so, your broms - if they do well - will be pupping like mad, making your tank even more crowded. I personally think it is likely overplanted right now (since most of the plants put in there do not look full sized and will spread since you've got so much non-brom variety). Use some of the plants you've got growing on the bottom, take cuttings or plantlets as you can, and add them to the back. What grows, grows, and will compliment what you already have.

It's a case of new tank syndrom... wanting the tank to look full as soon as you plant it rather than giving it the 6-18 months to really grow in and come into its own  Patience grasshopper...

Personal recomendation - take out the marble queen pothos unless you really need a vine with leaves that size. As it grows upwards, the leaves will get bigger, and it will outcompete most of the plants in your tank... and because it's marble queen, it will even outcompete your broms for the higest light (the marble queen leaves just become almost pure white in full sun). You've got plenty of other plants that will fill in those spots quickly. The arrohead vine (Syngonium) on the right side is also very aggressive and will try to do the same thing. I'd recomend a slower, less agressive vine :shock: There are a couple of really cool ones... depends on if you want to spend the money or if you really even need the vine (since you've got plants in there that will happily take advantage of the room).


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good! Replacing the pothos with a less aggressive type is a good idea, Syngonium rayii is a little smaller and less over-whelming. If your lightings good those bromos will stay really colorfull, maybe even more then they are now!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Nice looking tank!

I agree with Corey, let it grow in, and yes
Marble Queen, and the Sygonium Rayii will become overwhelming very quickly.
*


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

topherlove said:


> Do have any idea who's going to call this lovely tank home?


I had been planning on putting a group of imitators in it from the start, but recently I have been thinking about some fantasticus or maybe a pumilio pair.

The golden pothos and arrowhead have been in there for 3-4 months and haven't really done anything, but I might end up taking them out anyway, just in case.

I agree, it definately needs some creepers on the background. The background is DAP silicone/coco fiber and seems to be pretty dry, I'm not sure that any plants would really root on it.

Would I have to add a drip feature to the background to get anything to root? Does anyone have experience with the silicone background falling apart after long exposures to wet, dripping conditions - or do I not need to be too worried about that?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What you will likely have to do, since it is not the most hospitible growing surface, is let a climber root in the substrate at the bottom of the tank and grow up the side. As long as it has roots in a hospitable substrate it can pull nutrients and water from, stuff like creeping fig will root like crazy on it... they grow up brick walls so why not :shock: I imagine trying to root anything directly onto the background won't work (they will just dry out), but creeping fig is perfect for the job if you start it at the bottom and let it grow up the wall. As you get longer and longer creeping fig vine, you can take cuttings off the vine, and root it at the bottom of the background again to start it growing on another part of the background. The vine will branch where you take the clipping as well.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Aaron,
really nice job on the tank and Corey is right on with her suggestions-I like the oak leaf creeping fig(slower to creep though) myself...enjoy and have patience!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You could also try dryer loving epiphtyes like ripsalis and other cacti, certain peperomias, and tillandsias of course 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I think its perfectly planted right now. Very nice work. Looks very natural. I especially love the pond.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

At first I thought it needed something along the top edge too--but those bigger broms are going to grow, and so is everything else, so I'm jumping into the KeroKero camp. You've reached a good stopping place right now--it is beautiful, it will change as it grows, so let it be for a while. Then re-evaluate.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a great tank! I love the broms in there. In 6 months it is going to be amazing.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and comments!

I got a whole bunch of free clippings (different types of pepperomias, some pileas, philodendrons, begonias, oxalis, creeping fig, ferns, mosses, and liverworts). I'm going to put a few of them in to get some more diversity.

I'll post an update when I make some more progress.

I am also looking for some housekeeping fish to keep in the water section to clean up algae and dead flies - but I don't want them to bother any tadpoles that might be deposited there. I was thinking about a small otocinclus and either a pygmy corydoras or a khuli loach. Any thoughts?

The water area is only about 2.5 or 3 inches deep, but it's probably got almost as much floor space as a 10gal aquarium.


----------



## raptorslovepuns (Jul 26, 2007)

One thing I might try is giving the tank a bit more depth by having branches or driftwood coming away from the wall and into the foreground. By doing so, you'll break up the "wall of plants" look and create more depth to the whole thing; it will also give the frogs more surface area to live on. It will make the composition more engaging, and a bit more dynamic especially if you pull in some diagonals with the darker wood contrasting against the bright green. Does this critique make any sense, or am I babbling to myself :lol: ? It's more aesthetic than anything else, the tank looks beautiful already.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Just let it sit back and grow! In 6 months, that tank will be overgrown, so I really don't recomend adding anything else.
> It's a case of new tank syndrom... wanting the tank to look full as soon as you plant it rather than giving it the 6-18 months to really grow in and come into its own  Patience grasshopper...


Spot-on comments by Corey! Too many "first" tanks are packed with fantastic plants with little regard for their growth; in 6 months, the creepers have done their thing and choked out smaller display plants, the broms are at full display throwing pups and on top of each other and all this has shaded the lower area to the point of reducing growth on the ground. I am guilty of this as well, so I certainly hope this doesn't sound "preachy". Practicing a little restraint is key.
Scott


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Otos, Corys and Khulis all like to have buddies and in that amount of water, while it could be done I really wouldn't suggest it. I would suggest shrimp, they will eat algae and also leftovers and things.
You could get a small herd of red cherry shrimp 

The tank looks fantastic 



DaFrogMan said:


> ...
> 
> I am also looking for some housekeeping fish to keep in the water section to clean up algae and dead flies - but I don't want them to bother any tadpoles that might be deposited there. I was thinking about a small otocinclus and either a pygmy corydoras or a khuli loach. Any thoughts?
> 
> The water area is only about 2.5 or 3 inches deep, but it's probably got almost as much floor space as a 10gal aquarium.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I had thought about the shrimp before, but I was worried that they might bother any tadpoles that end up in with them. I've never had experience with them though, is that something I should be worried about?


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had ghost shrimp and the RCS and I would trust the RCS but not the ghosts... the RCS don't pick on any of my livebarers (including fry), my oto cats or corys or anything... when I had ghosts they would jump on anything including much larger fish, I think they got a bit wild.
My RCS even sit on snails and clean off their shells, but never pick on the snails themselves.

I'm pretty sure I've read about other people on here using shrimp in their tanks but I can't remember where now.



DaFrogMan said:


> I had thought about the shrimp before, but I was worried that they might bother any tadpoles that end up in with them. I've never had experience with them though, is that something I should be worried about?


----------



## Turtlestork (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just wondering how you grew the baby tears in the corner? Did you use seeds or did you get a pot of it that spread? Thanks. 


TS


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

There have been a LOT of fish in frog pond discussions.... what is comes down to is you basically have to turn your frog pond into a mini fish tank... which you don't have it set up to do. None of the three species you mentioned are particularly hardy in that small a tank (they need a larger filtered tank with more constant water quality and are recomended for 20g and up tanks), and the last two species are particularly schooling fish. Please, please, please - do as much research into the fish as you do the frogs if you're thinking about it.

But honestly... if you want tadpoles in the pond DON'T PUT FISH. PDFs evolved their parental care to get their tadpoles away from these predators/competators. The floating plants will eventually cover the top and lightly outcompete the algae as long as you don't put too much nutrients in the water. Tadpoles are honestly the best cleaners if you really find you need them! Usually the pond isn't that big an issue...


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Turtlestork said:


> I was just wondering how you grew the baby tears in the corner? Did you use seeds or did you get a pot of it that spread? Thanks.
> 
> 
> TS


I got a small pot of it from a local greenhouse and let it spread. It seems to spread fairly quickly.

As for fish - I may not add anything afterall. I'll just have to deal with the algae and grime until there are tadpoles.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

This is great! i love it the way it is..dont add more ! I love the pond area aswell looks very natural. Your baby tears looks to be doing great..i am impressed i recently just added another to my viv hoping it will survive now that i have recirc fan system.. i also have it growing on the side wall so i think it will make it this time *knocks on wood*. Honestly I wish i used my 65g so i could make a larger viv with more plants..like yours instead of my 44G but since i really want LEUCS anyways..i will have a 65g viv construction thread going on pretty soon i think .


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

*Custom 75g - 5/22/08 update*

I've moved a few things around, added a few plants, and worked on the back wall. A lot of the plants have grown in a bit, and a few of the broms are pupping.

Full tank shot









Left side









Right side









The pothos are in a dark cave, so they haven't really done much. The arrowhead has been growing a little bit though, I haven't completely cut it out yet, but I keep it trimmed. I added some hoya, ferns, pilea, liverwort, and a few pepperomias.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

You suck! What I cool tank. I wish I had one like that. Here are the best things about it in my opinion.

1. The root structures, looks super cool.
2. The Broms! What great colors and texture
3. The ground conture, very nice shape, moves the eye around
4. The plant deversity. I like a well grown in tank as far as eya appeal. Looks stunning.

I have one request. Would you be willing to list the Broms? Maybe you did, I will go check. But if not, please do! Congrats, this is a top notch vivarium!!


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. Here's the brom list (from left to right):

Neo. Ampullacea
Neo. Tricolor
Neo. Olens "696"
Neo. Angelface
Neo Fireball
Neo. Sara head
another tricolor
another tricolor way in the back
Neo. Fireball x Chlorosticta
Neo. Superball
another tricolor on the bottom right


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! I have a few of those, but I will for sure look into the others. I am trying to expand my collection. 

If you have not already, check out N. Dartanion and N. Domino, right up your ally for sure.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Just for fun...










Bromeliads must be prime real estate


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats really cool. How many do you have in there?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

DaFrogMan said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party at my Brom..BYOB!!


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

There are 5 in there right now.

I'm still not sure whether I will leave them in long term though. I have been flirting with the idea of taking them out and putting in a pair of pumilio for a long time. They are great for the viv though, they're always out and calling or tussling. I can almost always find all 5 right away. They're really fun to watch.


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

looks amazing! where did you get your plants?


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

The broms are from Antone. The big tillandsia at top right is from the floral section at a grocery store for about 2 bucks! I've also done some clipping swaps with some local froggers.

As for the other plants, I accumulate a lot of plants from various greenhouses - I don't really buy too many online. The greenhouse on campus here has been awesome in giving me free clippings every once and a while.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you post a close up shot of your ground cover plants?


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

If you really want to fill that top space before your broms grow in to cover it you could place a bit of cork bark up there. It would be an easy way to make that top part look cool while it's still bare. Just a suggestion, I think other than that top bit your viv looks amazing.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Great tank and growth! 

What type of lights do you have on that? I am building a 75 right now and aspire to have some colorful broms too. 

Keep it up!


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Here are some more pictures of the groundcover. Sorry, I couldn't get the best pictures for some reason. There's really not much to my ground cover, it's mainly baby tears, sellaginella, fittionia, and strawberry begonia. The floating stuff on the water is azolla, it also creeps up the edges around the water area. I have some little spots of liverwort as well.

Chartreuse baby tears with a pink fittionia in the back









Shot from the top, sellaginella on the right









Strawberry begonia and more baby tears









A Fittionia (a little iron deficient too, it needs a little bit of fertilizer right now)










As for lighting, I built 3 standard output T8 fixtures into the hood (so 6 tubes total). I never really had to spend too much on lighting, the T8 fixtures are awesome for the price (about $8 per fixture and $2 per tube at Lowes)... and if you want more light, you can overdrive them.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2008)

Frogman on that last set of pictures is that medium with flies you have there in the tank?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Looks great!!!

If it were my viv I would try for more orchids...but that really is just a personal preference. I can't wait to see it after a good year or so. How long have you had it together anyway?


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, that is fly media on the rock. I put tons of flies in there at once, then put media in with them. They last for over a week.

I too wish I would have added more orchids. When I started planting it, I didn't have any orchids. I ended up running out of room before I even got any orchids in. I think it's been set up for 4-5 months.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

sorry to bring up an old thread..

but i REALLY love this tank, and was wondering if there are any newer shots lying around somewhere that are just begging to be uploaded here??


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Id like to see some updates also.

Im happy, my advice seems to have been taken with the Ionantha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks amazing!!! how long has it been setup now?


----------

